# Road to 300+



## itgds69 (Jul 1, 2008)

Not a BB'er, just a powerlifter here.  I have been a bench shirt technician and powerlifter for several years.  Now I feel it's time I try to really up my raw bench.  So far, my official raw bench is 255lbs.  I want to break the 300lbs barrier being that only 9 women have done it in the world so far.  I rep with 225 all the time before getting in the bench shirt, but never really focused on doing a one rep max raw for a long time.  I'm sure I'll get there before the end of the year.

Spent the weekend down at York Barbell (PA) for IPA Worlds helping out team members who competed and did some alterations on several bench shirts for the guys at the meet.  The sewing machine really comes in handy for meets like this.  Also jacked up some fellow lifters with special concoctions I have made so they could get that extra aggression before their lifts...they love the little cocktails I make for them and always find it a treat when I'm around with my tackle box.  LOL!!!

Monday 6/30/08 Legs

Squats
Barx10
135x10
185x10
225x8
275x5
315x5x3

Decline Leg Press
225x10
315x10
405x10
495x10
585x5
675x5
765x5

Finished up with some leg extensions, glute ham raises, arched back good mornings working up to 185lbs on the bar.

Felt pretty good and will need some rest for Tuesday night's speed bench.

Current supplements:  Special vitmain T - 300mg/week, var 25mg/day, T3, multivitamin, kava, damiana


----------

